
What are your thoughts on integrating your app into Facebook? - rami
http://apps.facebook.com/science/
======
rami
Yesterday Facebook accepted my application ScienceHack into the applications
directory. So far, its been a huge success, I am getting great exposure to my
target audience and every time someone adds my application, many more come
through the friends feed feature. If you have a start up dont hesitate to
integrate it into Facebook.

What are your thoughts?

------
Tichy
I suppose if it isn't too much work, why not. While you are at it, also write
some widgets for OS X, Google and Yahoo?

However, this is the third link today that leads me to the facebook login
page. That sucks. Why do you have to login to see the available applications?
I don't have a facebook account, so, whatever...

